# My Headset WONT work



## Nobb123 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello I recently bought a headset (Plantronics Speaker Driver Size-40mm Diameter, plug into the sound card) It has 2 plugs one for mic and one for the sound. I plugged it in recently and the mic doesn't work. I can hear completely fine. My Sound card specs are :
Name: Realtek AC97 audio
Devie IDCI/VEN_1002DEV_437OSUBSYS_B0001462REV_0
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Default Device: Yes
Then next to the Device tab thing, it says Drivers. 
Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Version 5.10.0000.6280 (english)
Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.

I can figure out if i need a new driver or not. Their plugged into the right ports. It wont work on vent or with windows recorder and in the volume tab to the bottom right of my screen their is nothing muted. I know the mic works because i tried it on my laptop. Please help me im desperate.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, right-click on the sound icon on the taskbar....bottom right, next to the clock; select Adjust Audio Properties and then click on the Voice tab.
Does it list your mic as being the Default Recording Device? There's a drop-down list to choose from available options.


----------



## Nobb123 (Jun 7, 2007)

That might be the problem. It doesn't list anything but "Realtek AC97 Audio". Theres no list even when my mic is fully plugged in. Why won't it show up?


----------



## Nobb123 (Jun 7, 2007)

Another point i forgot to mention is that when the mic is plugged in and the Microphone is un-muted and turned all the way up I get MAJOR feedback. I can practically hear myself talking through the headset.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
If you click on Start, then Help & Support, and type in Microphone, you'll find Windows instructions and troubleshooting methods etc for mic's. (Help & Support is also available from the Control Panel window, on the left).

You'll also find instructions here..........
http://www.plantronics.com/north_am...l;jsessionid=TBOW5JLTH41PKCQBGNUCFFAKAEZWSIV0


----------



## Nobb123 (Jun 7, 2007)

Alright this is all fixed, thanks alot for the information. Some of the troubleshooting steps helped me out.77 Thanks houndog777!


----------

